# Foros Todo sobre Agricultura Tecnología, Equipos y Maquinaria  VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO

## MASSRIEGO

Estimado Usuarios de Agroforum:  Me es grato dirigirme a Uds. con la finalidad de ofrecerles nuestros servicios en* Instalacion y mantenimiento de sistemas de riego tecnificado*, por otro lado contamos con el area de ventas con una amplia gama de accesorios, equipos de las marcas mas reconocidas en el mercado para garantizar el buen funcionamiento de sus instalaciones. Le invitamos a que visite nuestra pagina web, si estan interesados en recibir mayor informacion sobre los servicios que podemos ofrecerle, no dude en comunicarse y con gusto coordinaremos una visita de campo o entrevista personal.    Atentamente, 
Ing. Karina Sifuentes Alegria. Area Tecnica. _MASSRIEGO INGENIEROS S.A.C_  http://massriegoing.es.tl/  Av. Dos de Mayo 516, Of.208. Miraflores. Lima. Celulares: Nextel: 632*1409, 633*4330.                 RPC: 963-764106                           989 - 928962Temas similares: SERVICIO DE VENTA E INSTALACION DE SISTEMAS DE RIEGO TECNIFICADO Venta de Sistemas de Riego por Goteo Manual de Evaluación de Sistemas de Riego Tecnificado Instalación de riego tecnificado Tacna generará 30 mil puestos de trabajo con instalación de 4,500 hectáreas de riego tecnificado

----------


## alejo74

buenas tardes 
quería información sobre los costos de instalación de palta hass en 1 Ha. a todo costo incluyendo los plantones de palta y las tuberías y mangueras 16mm 1.6hpd / 30cm 
e instalación de riego para cerco perimétrico de 2000 metros 
esperando su respuesta, les doy las gracias de ante mano su información para nuestros fines  
Atte. 
Alejandro Angulo 
Sub-Gerente  *LA COSTA FRANPER SAC RUC: 20600423054*

----------

